# Apache unter WIN32 mit CGI



## halsius (10. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Unter win98 habe ich Perl und Apache zu Testzwecken laufen. Leider funktionieren die .cgi und. pl-Dateien nicht sobald der Befehl require drinsteht. Ohne dem Befehl funktionieren die Scripte. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2004)

Was bekommst für eine Fehlermeldung? Stimmt der Pfad?

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## halsius (12. März 2004)

nitronic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was bekommst für eine Fehlermeldung? Stimmt der Pfad?



Danke für die Antwort!

Fehlermeldung ist: 

schnitt----------------------

Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@aonl.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Apache/1.3.27 Server at http://localhost Port 80

schnitt-------------------------

Pfad stimmt, denn ohne "require" funktionieren die scripte, also einfache scripte .pl oder .cgi (sind scripte die kostenlos bereitgestellt werden). auch dann wenn ich bei kleineren scripten das "require" gegen den absoluten pfad austausche funktioniert alles. alos liegt das problem meiner meinung nach nicht im pfad begründet sondern in einer einstellung bein apache. nur ich habe nichts gefunden. ich kann auch mal die httpd.conf senden. wie gesagt ich betreibe den apache version 1.3.27 mit perlunterstützung unter windows98. 

mfg


----------

